# Sheepy pictures **update p2**



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

It hates me! It hates me! HAHAHA it's banjaxed and it can't get awaaaay!!! woohoo!!









and it's baby is happy, look at the lil thing guzzling:









the bigger twins are outside now:










together with their health-and-safety raincoats =]


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

thanks, great pics, love the lambs OHS jackets

The ears on that mum are unreal!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

It's the blue leicester in her :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

CUTE!  Send me one!!! LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

so cute....  .......love the rain coat idea... :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

Very cute! :greengrin:


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

Cute doesn't begin to describe!!! :hi5:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

I love those rain jackets!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

Oh, so adorable, Mom included!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

Darling!!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

Gotta love a baby  or two or three, or more.

Oh, I like those tall leicester ears. Sheep with those ears always look like they're paying attention.

Cute lambies. Can't wait to see more.

Anna


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

lamby! I'll take more pics today as well, got some REALLY cute lambs born last night! Total up to 14 lambs now!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

This ones GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheepy pictures*

A couple of new pictures of the sheep that was tied up - I untied her yesterday but left the halter on just in case she needs to be tied again! However she seems to be being nicer to the little lamby.


















Finally, here are the two lambs that were born late last night... it's difficult to get good pictures of black faces especially inside - I didnt want to use the flash as it just made the faces look all shiny and weird!


















LW


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

AWW! Still so cute...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

AWWWW! So cute! Especially the last two, you can send them over here. :wink: (I love the brokle/speckle face pattern)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

AWWWWWWWWW! They are SOOOOOOOO Adorable!! I just love those tight curly fleeces! The babies standing on the mom are just too sweet.

So....how many ewes are left to go? You have quite a few twins there don't ya?!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

Oh man, those first couple photos of the family with the cranky mum are absolutely gorgeous! Lambies look happy

Liz, I'm pretty sure when weevil got these ewes they were all preg scanned for twins ...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

yep these are all twin ewes =] twin FF ewes... *faints* actually they're all doing AMAZINGLY well. I've got 14 gorgeous healthy lambs out of them and I couldn't be happier. Actually... I could. If that stupid ewe in the first picture would accept her little ewe lamb! I separated them both from her last night for the night, put the ewe lamb back in this morning and she was whamming it again. :angry:

Not quite sure what to do next! I definitely want her to have it - if I didn't have all twins I might try to foster it on to a single... but I can't. It's such a gorgeous wee lamb I don't want it to grow up scrawny etc from not enough milk if I put the ewe outside... *scowls* :shrug:

LW

PS oh yeah. another 8 ewes - 16 lambs - to go! PLUS Demi of course :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

If it were me ... I'd keep tying her up and making her accept it ... because think of it this way you may have a ewe that loses a lamb, and then you have a foster mum. Or Demi might only have a single ( :shocked: ) or have enough milk for an extra.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

I got lots of goats milk from Whissy anyway, if we do end up with it as an orphan. It will be a week old tomorrow. I have put her out in a small paddock alone with her two lambs, and she will stay there the rest of the day and we'll see how it goes. It would be nice to end the season with 30 gorgeous lambs all on their mothers and no deaths nor orphans, but :shrug: we'll see!

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

Few different things I've tried:

hobbles on mum - slow her down a bit so the lamby can sneak in a drink
tie the two lambs together by the front feet - has to feed one to feed the other

How's whissy at being a nurse doe? I LOVE my nurse does ... it means I dont have to bottle feed. The best ones I have will just let anything that I put in the pen with them, suckle lol


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

Um... Whissy and lambs goes a bit like this...

teeth... back... bite... lift... *scream*... bite harder...

:roll:

the lamb is now eating mud. Stupid lamb. I offered it a bottle out in the paddock and it appears to prefer mud. FINE :angry:

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**



lesserweevil said:


> Um... Whissy and lambs goes a bit like this...
> 
> teeth... back... bite... lift... *scream*... bite harder...
> 
> LW


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Bad Whissy!

Funny thing is, one of my nurse does, Shirley, prefers lambs over kids. When I give her a kid she's like, oh, alright, I'll feed it, but havent you got anything better for me? And when I give her a lamb she does a little happy dance



lesserweevil said:


> the lamb is now eating mud. Stupid lamb. I offered it a bottle out in the paddock and it appears to prefer mud. FINE


 :slapfloor:



lesserweevil said:


> Stupid lamb


Truer words have never been spoken ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

:ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :shocked: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sheepy pictures *more pics added!**

Now up to 22 beautiful healthy lively little lambs, and 4 more sheep (8 lambs) yet to lamb! Lambing's gone really well so far and hopefully it will end on a good note too.

Here are a couple of pictures...
this is the first sheep that lambed, her lambs are 1.5 weeks old in this picture









this is Jerome (named after my boss at HIS request) getting a bottle:









Jerome and his sister:









Jerome's sister:









Note: they're NOT bottle lambs they just... get bottles... They're still with their mother but she's rather lacking in the white liquid department but I'm still hoping she comes in to it. Jerome is the sweetest little baby - he sucks on my whole ARM if he gets the chance!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hey weevil, I stumbled across another thing you can try for ewes rejecting one of twins ... put a bucket or elizabethan collar on the ewe, apparently she will let anyone feed off her because she cant see which lamb is feeding. Found it on a british sheep forum. 

So did that ewe eventually accept the lamb? They are looking pretty happy in that family pic ...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep she's accepted it thankfully which is great! My only problem now is hoping that this ewe will get enough milk for Jerome and his sister. She loves them and they sup fine there's just nothing much there yet! Ah well she's out on good grass and getting grain so hopefully it will come in.

Only 4 sheep left to go !  

LW


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you think Jerome's sister will fit in an envelope? I think she's ADORABLE!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

weevil, have you tried oxytocin for that ewe with little milk?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - they have some LONG tails. They are just absolutely adorable.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

keren said:


> weevil, have you tried oxytocin for that ewe with little milk?


nope but the vet is coming today to blood test the goats so I will ask him what he thinks.
LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice lambs!! congrats on all the healthy lambing so far. I know last year was such a disaster you deserve this


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

total count so far... 15 boys, 9 girls, and 3 sheep left to lamb.

Am still giving Jerome a couple of bottles a day as he gets soo hungry.

LW


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

cute little lambs!


----------

